# a bit of a challenge



## webbalec (Dec 22, 2008)

as part of a college course i have been told to take a piece of film, strip the audio track and then replace it with another piece which will change the meaning of the piece.

I have chosen the Ride of the Valykries, played during the helicopter attack in Apocalypse Now.
-The piece is used to show aggression, glory and triumph.

Id look to change this for a piece which depict the Soldiers internal conflict with being scared, questioning the reasoning behind the fighting, homesickness

any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
(it would be good if there is a piece by wagner which fills the criteria)
cheers guys


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

How about "Siegfried funeral march" from Siegfried by Richard Wagner.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ciel_Rouge said:


> How about "Siegfried funeral march" from Siegfried by Richard Wagner.


Exactly! Perfect.


----------

